# Long Term Business Category Questions



## tuktuk (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi there,

My family (Mum, Dad, my partner, sister and fiance and my other sister plus 2 infants) are looking to emigrate to New Zealand collectively as a family, in the next few years on the Long Term Business visa. 

How many people can be placed on this visa? For example, would 4 of us be able to apply through this visa with our respective partners being in a position to seek other employment whilst we run our business? Or do we have to have enough funds in place to support ourselves with a work restriction for other employment being in place.

We have only just begun exploring the Long Term Business visa as an option as we don't feel that we have strong enough skills to support a work to residency visa. I hope someone can answer my initial questions.

Also...in your personal opinion would the Bay of Plenty or Nelson be of preference to a young family?

Thanks so much for all thoughts and advice. Kerri


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

The applicant, their partner and _dependant_ children can be placed on the visa application; so, No all of you could not apply on the one Long Term Business visa.


----------

